# How to seal ice melter bags



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Any suggestions for sealing 50lb bags of ice melter once they are opened?

Perhaps something along the lines of an extra-large bag clip?










Seems like there ought to be a ready-made solution, but I could not find anything on line...


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

A bucket?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Well Yowah! Put it in a bucket or a tub with a snap on lid...that's what I do with it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Well Yowah! Put it in a bucket or a tub with a snap on lid...that's what I do with it.


I always used good plastic containers for all sorts of dry bagged things.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, but I'm looking for a way to seal the *bag*.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Buy several potato chip bag clips--They are spring clamps with an 8 inch jaw---In the chip isle at the grocery store--


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Michael Thomas said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but I'm looking for a way to seal the *bag*.


Why?

There are countless things you can do to "seal" the bag - everything from using a piece of duct tape, to rolling it down & putting a chip bag clap on it.


----------



## housegsx (Oct 21, 2010)

Use a few big binder clips. Find them at any office supplies store. I use them for all sorts of things and they are pretty strong.


----------



## Chris2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

could use a plastic tie strap or a piece of rope or butcher cord string. maybe some duct tape could also work......


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

plastic saran wrap it ...fold down the open part and wrap it around


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a bag of calcium chloride that has been sitting open in the basement since last winter. Is that a problem?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jay 78 said:


> I have a bag of calcium chloride that has been sitting open in the basement since last winter. Is that a problem?


Should still work---but it will be all stuck together in one big lump.


----------

